# 985Arrowheads 2020 Lawn Journal



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

So I am a little behind last year in getting my lawn care started.

I have been mowing, doing some landscaping but no major projects to this point.

I started putting down some fert about 2 weeks ago and I am aiming for 2#N per this year as I have been low on N for my last 2 soil tests! pH and Micros have been steadily improving with GCF products and other macro inputs.

I plan on just reel mowing the front this or at least until I can't stand the rotary look in the back yard anymore. I am hoping the height in the back will help with the dog spots. She has absolutely destroyed my back yard with those spots.

I am also hoping to finish my side yards this year. I put celebration on one side. Then in the fall I could not get any from the local farm so I am preparing to do the other side this year. Sprayed with glyphosate and now need to scarify and rake all the dead 419 up, level and pick up a pallet. I also added some soffit lighting to make a nice walkway to the back. Wanting to get some aluminum gates for the wood privacy fence.

I leveled real early last year and would like to do another few big levels this year.

Also, I have been so happy with Volt lighting that I want to add some more to the back yard. Maybe all the posts on the fence!

I don't know but I am an addict!

Pictures to come soon....

Thanks to everyone on here for all the tips and support.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

This weekend I have done some core aeration and sand for the front.

I got the back aerated but I am not sure if I will get it sanded. The idea of course was to get the sand down in the pulled cores. The place I get my sand is closed today and yesterday after the rental and return plus picking up all the cores I only had time for one trip.

Temps were in the low 80s so I am hoping the sand can really dry out and I can get it dragged a lot better as well.

Also, the wife was mad when she saw the truck full of sand and the kids being out of school for the next month b/c of the corona virus😁.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

985arrowhead said:


> Also, the wife was mad when she saw the truck full of sand and the kids being out of school for the next month b/c of the corona virus😁.


I have the same problem LOL


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm getting a earful with all the sand getting in the house as well. I keep reminding her of the "delayed gratification".


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

So I have been working on a side yard.

Laid a pallet of celebration on the west side of my house. Pictures to follow. Irrigated and starter fert put down but I put some wheel ruts in it and will definitely need some leveling. Even though I spent hours/weeks prepping the ground. I plan to cut with the rotary to keep some height with the shade. This west side does get more sun than the east side but really it is only southern sun that either side get!

Started my GCF bio stem pack as well. Got my pre-em down and everything in the green keeper app.

Hoping to start my prevent fungicide and PGR April 1.

Mowed today.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

So I was really excited about the nomination for the LOTM last year so I am gonna try to keep a great journal this year.

I got up early this morning and did a few apps.

I started with my second app of the NExt products adding both RGS and Humic 12 to the brew with some Air8. I added some FEature and PPZ 41.8 (starting prevent Fungi program). I uploaded all this to my GreenKeeper app for tracking and wrote it all down in my lawn journal.

I then watered everything in this morning before the family was even awake.

Pics:

Back Yard:
So, my back yard is so ugly from all the dog stains that this year as mentioned I started cutting with the Honda Rotary in the back. Started on the lowest setting then went up a notch on the front wheels only and have been maintaining that HOC. I have no idea what it is but it is somewhere I venture a guess b/w 1-1.5 inches. I am hoping the grass with the heat stress and pee can tolerate it better longer and not get so many stains/dead spots. It has recovered a lot since last year but I still get the occasional spot and the rest a filling in nicely. I am also trying to let her out more so she isn't so full and concentrated plus walking and letting her burn the green spaces! (Since they don't ever cut them, who cares!)



Front Yard:
The sand is settling in nicely and my HOC is .6. Still a few spots that are pretty heavy on sand but just show how unloved the lawn is! If you look at last years journal you know I sanded quite a bit as well.



Back Yard Fence:
This area is Celebration on the fence line until the corner of the patio and the main cultivar is 419 in the rest of the yard. This was my side yard project to the left of my house from last years journal. It is thriving and thickening up since being laid late last summer. The artist is my son! Part of his home school religion project!



Right Side Yard:
So this side yard was just laid with Celebration sod about 2 weeks ago. It is still getting a foot hold but I am hoping as with the left side yard that this one can tolerate the shade and thrive as well. This side certainly gets more sun than the other so I am very optimistic. I don't know if I can reel mow it low though! The azaleas are beautiful and have a ton of new growth. A lot of horticultural oil and 13-13-13 have been doing all my shrubs wonders.



Front Yard:
I have been fighting Mealy bugs on my sky pencils and am hoping to have them thriving by the end of spring! Those little bastards just keep coming back. Hence all the horticultural oil apps. Next is a Ferti-lome tree and shrub drench. Ordered yesterday but is Imidacloprid, 1-[(6-Chloro-3-pyridinyl) and I hope to have it next week. Until them will just keep hosing them off.



Back Patio:
So This area has been a lot of different things but finally decided to go with some dwarf Mondo Grass. I am hoping that once it roots and really takes hold the dog can run through it without destroying it. She has everything else there.

The pots with Banana plant and the hibiscus by the fountain were pruned and seem to be doing well. I am waiting for some blooms.





Thanks for checking out my journal.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Cut in some patchwork stripes a few days ago and the sand continues to settle in and the grass is being mowed every 2-3 days. Today I mowed again and then spent the afternoon in the back yard.


----------



## rocketprius16 (Jul 7, 2019)

Very cool! I'll be following this. Thanks!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

I got out and mowed and cleaned up my edges some.

Been about a weeks since the CarbonX app and definitely had a little more in the basket cutting today then Tuesday.



I had been noticing since I laid the celebration on the side of the house a few weeks back and all the watering that I may be getting a little fungus.

Take a look and tell me what you guys think!
I put down some propiconazole 41.8 a week or so ago (3/28) in a spray app to start a prevent defense. May have been to late so I put down some Azoxy today in a effort to get ahead of whatever the brown stuff is!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Today I mostly worked in and around the garage.

I finally got around to making a way of hanging my sprayer. Super simple! One screw in a stud, some 550 cordage and 2 bowline knots and two pieces of shock cord to get my DFW wand to stay in the lid.






But now it is out of the way and I can get back into my tool box without a hassle.

I also trimmed my palms and did a drench on the rest of my trees and shrubs! It has really knocked out the mealy bugs that were on my sky pencils and I hope it gets what I think is scar on my palms!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Worked on some additional lighting.















This was added to my initial install from last spring. VOLT makes it extremely easy with their hubs. I added these 5 lights in my courtyard.





Then I put another light on the other side of the courtyard wall as a splash.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Did a little more work on my right side yard.

I planted 4 sky pencil hollies in some large planters in a area I had some pavers placed to keep my refuse containers etc.

I places some large river rock in the bottom, lines them with landscape fabric and the added potting soil, the shrubs and watered.

I am really happy with the outcome and just hope the celebration will hold on in this area. If not I am gonna leave 12-18" from the house and do large river rock and then a 3' pavers walkway.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mowed yesterday at .55 and think I will bring it down again to .5 HOC for the next mow.

Got up early this morning and applied my GCF bio stimulant package at 6oz/k. The irrigation had already ran this morning on the flex schedule so I just watered it in for about 3-5 minutes per zone.

The back yard just looks terrible and the only thing different back there is the dog! I just can't believe she is tearing it up so much...... Very disappointing.

Side yards are holding steady. The left side is still about the same and towards the back of the house the grass is very thin and dare I say sparse in some areas. The right side yards sod has now been down for about 6 weeks. I can't pull it up but it yellowing some. I am trying to manage my fert apps, watering and mowing with the shade to see how well it does.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Looking good

What part of LA are you in? about to lay some celebration as well


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

acegator said:


> Looking good
> 
> What part of LA are you in? about to lay some celebration as well


St. Tammany/Northshore, Covington/Mandeville.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Lowered HOC again from .55 to .5.

Having some trouble with my Accu-gage. It will not reset to "0".

Need to just scalp down to .35 or lower and then decide on a HOC.

Pretty!


A little scalping.....


Patience....it will fill in...... patience.......


Gage rest "past" ,0. Guess I need to service it!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Fertilized all my plants!


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Curious where you get your sand at locally? Were you happy with the quality? etc..


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

acegator said:


> Curious where you get your sand at locally? Were you happy with the quality? etc..


Soil and garden depot in Mandeville. Right of the Causeway Approach. I have been very happy! Very few of any pebbles.

I really wish I could find Someone with high quality topsoil to mix it with though.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

May 25th,

Happy Memorial Day!

Got out early this morning before everyone was awake and applied a few apps to the yard.

I started with my PGR, I was wanting to just let it go unregulated to allow some of the spot in the front and back yards to fill in. I realize people talk about vertical vs. horizontal growth and that if the plant can grow vertical it will want to grow horizontal but I don't know if I really noted that last season applying PGR from May all the way through September but as of right now I am cutting every other day in the front with the reel and filling the basket. I even went 2 days and started to have a little scalp in a few spots. So, I want to make sure I can keep up with the HOC and even if I miss a day or two have the grass still reasonably green.

So, PGR today with FeAture I had left over from last season. Next I applied some prevent fungus apps with PPZ 41.8 and Cleary 3336F and threw in some Talstar-P for insect control.

PGR @ .25ml/K
FeAture @ 1oz/K
PPZ 41.8 @ 21.5ml/L
3336F @ 2oz/K
Talstar @ 1oz/K


----------

